# Fitness tips/tricks thread -



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 2, 2016)

Learned something new from my trainer a few months ago. When doing standing barbell bicep curls, lean you back and head against a wall or pylon. It keeps you from using your body to help with the curls and greatly improves your form. 

I had to drop 10 pounds of curling weight to keep my form, but now I'm back where I was and I notice much better definition in my biceps. 

What say you?  What do you know that maybe not everyone else does, but should?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 6, 2016)

Absolutely. Do 21s (bicep curls) at the end of your arm workout. Back against a wall, with a curl bar with whatever weight you want. 
7 reps from fully extended to a 90* angle in your arms (waist level)
7 reps from waist level to full contraction
7 full reps


----------



## Grunt (Apr 6, 2016)

I use to do 21's when I didn't have a lot of time to workout. They will give you a serious burn in a short amount of time. I would use the with benches and all sorts of exercises. I did find that I had to drop some weight from the numbers I would use during regular workouts, but, the result was always good.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 10, 2016)

I listen to one man, and one man only when it comes to arms.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't get it!  I've been shouting at my arms to grow for years, and not only do I have small arms but I've been kicked out of half a dozen gyms now!  Tell me what I'm doing wrong CT Fletcher!!


----------

